

Content scraper (based on Readability) in Python - ericn
http://www.lispcast.com/projects/content-scraper-based-on-readability-in-python/

======
xytop
Not tried that script but this should be cool. Would be nice to make some
program based on this script to fetch full content of news posted on
ycombinator :)

